# New flat roof "ponding"



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

BTW, are you telling me that the 4x12/T&G is sagging? What is causing the ponding?


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Rip it out and turn it over !


----------



## medusa (Dec 13, 2005)

Tom R.
Thanks for the words of encouragement and the advice on finding a contractor. The Contractor that did the rest of the remodel is a "good one", and if I don't do it myself, I'll turn it over to him.

Aaron, 
"_My point was this...Upon discovery of the ponding (which you also know nothing of, supposedly), you would still have needed to have a watertight membrane installed for the interim period between tearoff and re-framing. This is essentially what you have now. Frame thething on top of what is there and roof it, just as you would have to anyways_."

Yes, that would solve the immediate situation, but I'm not throwing away $4K without a fight, and if I do any modifications/repairs prior to this thing being settled the roof is mine "as is". I may loose due to the 48 hour rule, but still, I've got to fight it, can't let it just go, that is what this contractor wants/expects; for me to just go away, it's probably worked in the past for him, and what he was expecting this time. But somebody needs to take him to task, so maybe, just maybe, he'll think twice before doing this to the next person.


_"BTW, are you telling me that the 4x12/T&G is sagging? What is causing the ponding?"_

I don't know if the 4x12/T&G is sagging, I don't know what is causing the ponding, but I just borrowed a level/rod and will shoot the beams this weekend.
I do know that the seams which run at right angle to the slope hold water.
I do know that the "built up" around the drains hold water.
I do know that he installed smaller diameter drains than were originally there.

I do know that I will have standing water on my roof most of the winter, and irreguardless of the 48 hour rule, that is just not right.
I do know NRCA lists five criteria of particular importance to achieve maximum service life, "eliminate or minimize ponding", and that this contractor did NOTHING to address eliminating or minimizie ponding.
And I don't know why that five criteria that the NRCA lists is not just as important as the 48 hour rule, and why doesn't is hold just as much weight in this instance.
__________________


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

Interior drains?

I do not think it was his intention to screw you. There was no noticable water previously, and no reason to bid for it?

If anything, why not blame the original framer for not providing sufficient slope also?


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

The contractor may be willing to work with you on this. Have you asked him waht we could all do to reslove ths standing water issue?

If the job total was 4K, how would you be throwing money away since tear off was completed, trash hauled away, and your new temp installed?


----------



## robinvanderpool (Dec 12, 2010)

*Flat roof ponding*

Get rid of that roofer

I guarantee all my projects.

If ponding occurs

Make a circle with big crayon around puddle

drain the water with squeegee 

I mix a slurry of Hydrostop Barriergaurd, water, portland cement and hydro-fiber .. 

build up slurry so that water drains out.

Hydro stop with premium coat


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow,thanks for chiming in 5 years later:thumbup:


----------



## jaymc (Dec 13, 2009)

well since this ghost has been brought back to life..... 

did it ever get sorted???


----------

